# Being woken up by driver's poor taste in music



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Like everyone, after a long day, you just want to wind down, relax and catch some shut eyes. Doing so during fairly long uber rides allows me to get some rest but it's sometimes difficult to get some good quality sleep when in the middle of your nap, the driver starts playing some cursing rapping 'music'.

Is it fair to ask the driver to turn off the music while you nap until you reach destination? To avoid this, maybe I should request to put on some relaxing sleeping music or white noise next time so driver wont have chance to play some poor taste music...


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

If the driver cannot even glance at the passenger and notice he's trying to nap, before starting to play the music, the driver deserves a one star.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Like everyone, after a long day, you just want to wind down, relax and catch some shut eyes. Doing so during fairly long uber rides allows me to get some rest but it's sometimes difficult to get some good quality sleep when in the middle of your nap, the driver starts playing some cursing rapping 'music'.
> 
> Is it fair to ask the driver to turn off the music while you nap until you reach destination? To avoid this, maybe I should request to put on some relaxing sleeping music or white noise next time so driver wont have chance to play some poor taste music...


Bribes work well.

Try them.

When you are in someone elses car.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

I think people tend to forget. That they are one time recipients of a ride. In someone else's property. 
Ask me nice or pay me a 10. But don't you bloody DARE TELL me what to do with the crap I pay for.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Like everyone, after a long day, you just want to wind down, relax and catch some shut eyes. Doing so during fairly long uber rides allows me to get some rest but it's sometimes difficult to get some good quality sleep when in the middle of your nap, the driver starts playing some cursing rapping 'music'.
> 
> Is it fair to ask the driver to turn off the music while you nap until you reach destination? To avoid this, maybe I should request to put on some relaxing sleeping music or white noise next time so driver wont have chance to play some poor taste music...


I wouldn't play anything loud if I noticed you were sleeping or on the phone.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

It's law that the pax has control over the radio in NYC. Everywhere else driver's choice.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

njn said:


> It's law that the pax has control over the radio in NYC. Everywhere else driver's choice.


OMG, I would not live in that state. Really, the state controls your radio? Communism.


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> I think people tend to forget. That they are one time recipients of a ride. In someone else's property.
> Ask me nice or pay me a 10. But don't you bloody DARE TELL me what to do with the crap I pay for.


This is an example of the new service industry mentality towards paying customers.
Disposable nonemployees who blame all their problems, their low skill low pay, on uber and uber's client passengers. Forever landing them behind the "wheel Of shame".










???Let the predictable personal attacks commence ???​


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

If he puts on good music that doesn’t bother you Simon Cowell, is that okay ? 

No big deal to ask that the music be turned off, I wouldn’t turn it on unless you asked or accepted offer to play your great taste in music.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

Idk if this is off the subject, but I get annoyed when the passenger doesn't use earbuds, either watching something or playing music...getting back on the subject, it sounds intentional, and how low the pay has become, it's only gonna get worse (service).


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

DiceyDan said:


> Idk if this is off the subject, but I get annoyed when the passenger doesn't use earbuds, either watching something or playing music...getting back on the subject, it sounds intentional, and how low the pay has become, it's only gonna get worse (service).


U have a criminally low threshold of Tolerance 
How do u react when a passenger vomits ??


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

OP could have ask the driver to be quiet the second OP got onto the car....

Nope, OP choose to wait until the ride is over, remember this incident and post it on the internet for random strangers to read.

Great job passing the personal communication class!


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Just ask him to turn it off. I hate that rap shit. I play disco and gay music, like Bonny-M and Cher. But I noticed that I get more tip if I don't play it. Coincidence? -o:


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

It wouldn't hurt to ask the driver nicely to turn the music down. It's all about communication and being nice about it. I have no issues with it as a driver, and I doubt most do either.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> Driver put on music so he doesn't fall asleep then crash the car.
> 
> Did op think about that?


He shouldn't be driving then and music is rarely a sleep suppressant. Biting your lip, drinking water, and actively thinking about something works much better in making the driver alert and supress sleeping urges.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

If you have sleep urges, you should not be driving. Sleep urges are very sneaky, you think you can control them, until one time you can't. Don't risk it, not worth it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ssgcraig said:


> OMG, I would not live in that state. Really, the state controls your radio? Communism.


" NANNY STATE " NEW YORK


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Like everyone, after a long day, you just want to wind down, relax and catch some shut eyes. Doing so during fairly long uber rides allows me to get some rest but it's sometimes difficult to get some good quality sleep when in the middle of your nap, the driver starts playing some cursing rapping 'music'.
> 
> Is it fair to ask the driver to turn off the music while you nap until you reach destination? To avoid this, maybe I should request to put on some relaxing sleeping music or white noise next time so driver wont have chance to play some poor taste music...


I'm not a God damn bed and breakfast. Your job is to entertain me while I drive you to your location. If you cannot do this to my satisfaction, I am left to my own devices to entertain myself and I will.

deal with it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Ssgcraig said:


> OMG, I would not live in that state. Really, the state controls your radio? Communism.





tohunt4me said:


> " NANNY STATE " NEW YORK


In the District of Columbia, in a taxicab, the driver must secure the passengers consent to "play any radio other than the one used for communications with his dispatcher". The regulators and adjudicators always have interpreted that as a requirement that the driver secure the passenger's active consent. A lack of objection has never been considered sufficient.........and yes, drivers have had to face the complaint process due to a passenger's complaining to the Regulatory Authority about a radio but never objected while in the cab.

This does not, however, apply to TNC drivers Y-E-T; not in the District of Columbia, at least..............


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> I'm not a God damn bed and breakfast. Your job is to entertain me while I drive you to your location. If you cannot do this to my satisfaction, I am left to my own devices to entertain myself and I will.
> 
> deal with it.


You seem pleasant. When your rude and hostile like that, don't be surprise at all when people deal with it by getting you reported and deactivated.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Like everyone, after a long day, you just want to wind down, relax and catch some shut eyes. Doing so during fairly long uber rides allows me to get some rest but it's sometimes difficult to get some good quality sleep when in the middle of your nap, the driver starts playing some cursing rapping 'music'.
> 
> Is it fair to ask the driver to turn off the music while you nap until you reach destination? To avoid this, maybe I should request to put on some relaxing sleeping music or white noise next time so driver wont have chance to play some poor taste music...


Just ask the driver it's not a big deal, what did you end up doing? Typing in all capital letters to uber support?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> You seem pleasant. When your rude and hostile like that, don't be surprise at all when people deal with it by getting you reported and deactivated.


go away, your play for attention here is old.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

All caps lets people know you're serious.


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> All caps lets people know you're serious. :smiles:


And upside down smiley face means sarcasm.

thxs for the 411 on all caps ?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Hehe, I don't even know how to do an upside down smiley.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

bonum exactoris said:


> U have a criminally low threshold of Tolerance
> How do u react when a passenger vomits ??


Sounds like a good idea !

Spill your guts in MY CAR !

Lets spill them all !.

The only HONORABLE thing for a passenger to do.

If they have dishonored my car...



Another Uber Driver said:


> In the District of Columbia, in a taxicab, the driver must secure the passengers consent to "play any radio other than the one used for communications with his dispatcher". The regulators and adjudicators always have interpreted that as a requirement that the driver secure the passenger's active consent. A lack of objection has never been considered sufficient.........and yes, drivers have had to face the complaint process due to a passenger's complaining to the Regulatory Authority about a radio but never objected while in the cab.
> 
> This does not, however, apply to TNC drivers Y-E-T; not in the District of Columbia, at least..............


Jeeze
Even WORSE than Orwell imagined !


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

And if you order a TAXI CAB or put in ear buds with your own phone device you can listen to whatever you want. Taxi cab drivers (and ubers IN CERTAIN PLACES, BUT NOT WHERE I AM) are publicly hired vehicles that are regulated and have a rule pattern that allows for the passenger to dictate the ride. And a phone is a personal device that you can do whatever you want with. 

But in PA or NJ, when you enter an Uber, you are entering something personal that someone was willing to allow you space in for a brief time. This is not about money. This is about the blatant disrespect passengers show to someone else, someone else's property, and the astounding amount of lack of accountability in today's society.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

merryon2nd said:


> And if you order a TAXI CAB or put in ear buds with your own phone device you can listen to whatever you want. Taxi cab drivers (and ubers IN CERTAIN PLACES, BUT NOT WHERE I AM) are publicly hired vehicles that are regulated and have a rule pattern that allows for the passenger to dictate the ride. And a phone is a personal device that you can do whatever you want with.
> 
> But in PA or NJ, when you enter an Uber, you are entering something personal that someone was willing to allow you space in for a brief time. This is not about money. This is about the blatant disrespect passengers show to someone else, someone else's property, and the astounding amount of lack of accountability in today's society.


I think in Florida you can stand your ground and shoot each other


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> And if you order a TAXI CAB or put in ear buds with your own phone device you can listen to whatever you want. Taxi cab drivers (and ubers IN CERTAIN PLACES, BUT NOT WHERE I AM) are publicly hired vehicles that are regulated and have a rule pattern that allows for the passenger to dictate the ride. And a phone is a personal device that you can do whatever you want with.
> 
> But in PA or NJ, when you enter an Uber, you are entering something personal that someone was willing to allow you space in for a brief time. This is not about money. This is about the blatant disrespect passengers show to someone else, someone else's property, and the astounding amount of lack of accountability in today's society.


*Here's the 411
It's ALL about the MONEY ?
you're mistakingly personalizing a gig.
U expect respect as an uber driver?
Don't hold ur breath 
Screw Respect !
Give me the money, honey ?*


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

bonum exactoris said:


> U have a criminally low threshold of Tolerance
> How do u react when a passenger vomits ??


Vomit requires Grenades. Otherwise the smell never goes away.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Like everyone, after a long day, you just want to wind down, relax and catch some shut eyes. Doing so during fairly long uber rides allows me to get some rest but it's sometimes difficult to get some good quality sleep when in the middle of your nap, the driver starts playing some cursing rapping 'music'.
> 
> Is it fair to ask the driver to turn off the music while you nap until you reach destination? To avoid this, maybe I should request to put on some relaxing sleeping music or white noise next time so driver wont have chance to play some poor taste music...


Geez, still at it.

If you don't like it, get the hell out of the car. Simply ask the driver to pull over and get out, irrespective of where you might be. If you don't want to do that, accept responsibility for the decision you have made, and live with the consequences. Or tip the driver to turn it off -- but obviously, you're not going to do that, are you? Stop being an Average American Crybaby.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

As a driver, personally, the music I play is whatever the passenger requests only. Otherwise it is silence. When I have a sleeping passenger I even avoid changing lanes except when absolutely necessary because my blinkers might wake them up. I always encourage sleeping. Sleeping passengers don't complain about the route, nor throw garbage and yell racist epithets out the windows. They are the best riders! Except when they can't be woken up at the destination, anyways.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

AveragePerson said:


> Like everyone, after a long day, you just want to wind down, relax and catch some shut eyes. Doing so during fairly long uber rides allows me to get some rest but it's sometimes difficult to get some good quality sleep when in the middle of your nap, the driver starts playing some cursing rapping 'music'.
> 
> Is it fair to ask the driver to turn off the music while you nap until you reach destination? To avoid this, maybe I should request to put on some relaxing sleeping music or white noise next time so driver wont have chance to play some poor taste music...


So many options...


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> OMG, I would not live in that state. Really, the state controls your radio? Communism.


NYC may control his radio. Upstate NY you can do what you like.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

njn said:


> It's law that the pax has control over the radio in NYC.


Really? Do you know specifically which law that is?


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

All i see in the "Livery Passenger Bill of Rights is "A quiet trip, free of honking and audio/radio noise;"

I.e. you can ask the driver to turn the audio off, its not carte blanche to play your own crap.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Maybe not law, but a rule:

https://www1.nyc.gov/site/tlc/passengers/livery-passenger-bill-of-rights.page

*Livery Passenger Bill of Rights*


As a livery passenger, you have the right to:
Ride in a car that is clean, in good condition, and has passed all required inspections;
Be driven by a TLC-licensed driver in good standing whose license is clearly displayed;
A safe and courteous driver who obeys all traffic laws;
A quiet trip, free of horn-honking and audio/radio noise;
Receive a fare quote from the dispatcher and pay that amount for your ride (unless the trip changes);
A driver who does not use a cell phone while driving (hands-free phones are not permitted);
A smoke and scent free ride;
Air-conditioning or heat on request;
Working seatbelts for all passengers - please use them!
Not share a ride, unless you want to;
Be accompanied by a service animal;
_Decline to tip for poor service_.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

merryon2nd said:


> I think people tend to forget. That they are one time recipients of a ride. In someone else's property.
> Ask me nice or pay me a 10. But don't you bloody DARE TELL me what to do with the crap I pay for.


Hope you get reported for unprofessionalism.

Actually, I take that back. Keep doing what you're doing. It's drivers with this kind of attitude that help to drive riders towards Black and Black SUV. That way they can get a professional driver who has at least some clue as to what customer service is all about.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Like everyone, after a long day, you just want to wind down, relax and catch some shut eyes. Doing so during fairly long uber rides allows me to get some rest but it's sometimes difficult to get some good quality sleep when in the middle of your nap, the driver starts playing some cursing rapping 'music'.
> 
> Is it fair to ask the driver to turn off the music while you nap until you reach destination? To avoid this, maybe I should request to put on some relaxing sleeping music or white noise next time so driver wont have chance to play some poor taste music...


Sure, just ask. But let me guess ... instead of asking, you just sat in misery, then gave a bad rating? I hope not. The rating * doesnt educate us drivers on how to provide a better service.

Next time, perhaps on a future ride you can have a dialogue that will be mutually beneficial.

Happy Trails


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Simply asking the driver nicely usually works, from what I hear. If that fails repeatedly, there is always the bus. No radios on busses. Bus also costs less, supposedly. Not sure if that is still the case anymore.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Simply asking the driver nicely usually works, from what I hear. If that fails repeatedly, there is always the bus. No radios on busses. Bus also costs less, supposedly. Not sure if that is still the case anymore.


Not quite sure this is the case anymore. That's why there's so many worthless pool pings.



hanging in there said:


> Hope you get reported for unprofessionalism.


Lol, never have. I make myself clear when they enter my car. Problem children are immediately ejected.



bonum exactoris said:


> This is an example of the new service industry mentality towards paying customers.
> Disposable nonemployees who blame all their problems, their low skill low pay, on uber and uber's client passengers. Forever landing them behind the "wheel Of shame".





bonum exactoris said:


> Here's the 411
> It's ALL about the MONEY ?
> you're mistakingly personalizing a gig.
> U expect respect as an uber driver?
> ...


I feel bad for you. Truly I do. 
I will never understand why people believe that self worth is less valuable than money and the right of ownership now-a-days. Nor will I understand why people think that they can get away with whatever the heck they want without repercussions.
But I'll never apologize for not putting up with crap from people like you, and losing your minimum fare ride won't hurt me at all. Nor will I ever apologize for believing in the right to protect and defend what is mine, be it my principles or my vehicle.

Its the mentality of people like you that we need things like low-stress military units and mental health days at work (WTF are those even? Seriously!). Its also why people probably think its okay to punch people in the face when they don't get what they want, and why people bully cops and then get offended when they get tasered and thrown in the back of the cop car not understanding that they actually deserved that crap.


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

BlueNOX said:


> Vomit requires Grenades. Otherwise the smell never goes away.





merryon2nd said:


> Not quite sure this is the case anymore. That's why there's so many worthless pool pings.
> 
> Lol, never have. I make myself clear when they enter my car. Problem children are immediately ejected.
> 
> ...


_T L : D R_


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Bribes work well.
> 
> Try them.
> 
> When you are in someone elses car.


You need to bribe people now to be a decent human being with some social common sense? Do you bribe your noisy neighbors if they throw a loud music party at 3am?


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Maybe mention to your driver your gonna try to catch a nap, would they mind turning the radio to the front speakers. 
If your not going to carry on a conversation and be sociable by all means I prefer you sleep. 
Next time just ask. Everyone has bad days. Sometimes I have no idea what’s on my radio because my mind is on driving and a shitload of other stuff. He might not even realize what’s playing.


----------



## Peshooter (Feb 17, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Like everyone, after a long day, you just want to wind down, relax and catch some shut eyes. Doing so during fairly long uber rides allows me to get some rest but it's sometimes difficult to get some good quality sleep when in the middle of your nap, the driver starts playing some cursing rapping 'music'.
> 
> Is it fair to ask the driver to turn off the music while you nap until you reach destination? To avoid this, maybe I should request to put on some relaxing sleeping music or white noise next time so driver wont have chance to play some poor taste music...


De gustibus non est disputandum


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> You need to bribe people now to be a decent human being with some social common sense? Do you bribe your noisy neighbors if they throw a loud music party at 3am?


You want to nap, get a room. You want to ride in my car, we're going to head bang.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

njn said:


> Maybe not law, but a rule:
> 
> https://www1.nyc.gov/site/tlc/passengers/livery-passenger-bill-of-rights.page
> 
> ...


I see; you can have it turned off, but you can't require that the driver put on your preferred station. I think that's probably fair.



Peshooter said:


> De gustibus non est disputandum


Bonus point for the use of Latin.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

When you see something you want,
What’s the magic word?
Hmmm….
Please, please, please
When you get something you want,
What’s the magic word?
Hmmm….
Thank you, Thank you, Thank you
Please and thank you, please and thank you
These are the nice words you can say
Please and thank you, please and thank you
Say them every day
When you need someone to help,
What’s the magic word?
Hmmm….
Please, please, please
When someone helps you out,
What’s the magic word?
Hmmm….
Thank you, Thank you, Thank you


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Ssgcraig said:


> OMG, I would not live in that state. Really, the state controls your radio? Communism.


Clearly you know squat about communism.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

bonum exactoris said:


> T L : D R


DGAF, LHTRYLA


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Why is every thread made by op complaining about something?
This forum is for Uber drivers, not your personal therapist .. Please give it up.
If you had that much of a problem with the music selection, simply ask for something else.. . What's so hard about it.. .. That's right you need the attention


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Cou-ber said:


> Clearly you know squat about communism. Dumas.


Well, ya know, "public ownership of the means of production" has, like, kind of a lot of, ya know, like, confusing _big words_ and stuff . . .


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Average American Crybaby.


Original Poster is from Canada.



Mista T said:


> there is always the bus.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Mista T said:


> No radios on busses









Mista T said:


> busses.


Thank you. FINALLY! .......another person who knows how to spell it correctly.................................


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Original Poster is from Canada.


I'll bet he emigrated!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Like everyone, after a long day, you just want to wind down, relax and catch some shut eyes. Doing so during fairly long uber rides allows me to get some rest but it's sometimes difficult to get some good quality sleep when in the middle of your nap, the driver starts playing some cursing rapping 'music'.
> 
> Is it fair to ask the driver to turn off the music while you nap until you reach destination? To avoid this, maybe I should request to put on some relaxing sleeping music or white noise next time so driver wont have chance to play some poor taste music...


Base rates, driver gets the benefit of the doubt 
Relaxing music - under 21 thinks rap music is relaxing ..


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

The music should simply contribute to a comfortable atmosphere for the pax, so think of the music you heard in an elevator or doctor or dentist office. I play the smooth jazz channel from Amazon Music. I get many appreciative comments and never one complaint in 4000 rides.

When a pax gets in the car, after greeting him/her by name and confirming their destination, I point out the location of the charger cables and invite the pax to use, then say "if at any time during the ride you would like the temperature or music chnaged in any way, just let me know".

That's all needed to get the pax comfortable. Even if you don't say another word, as long you don't screw up the driving, the five stars rating come easy.

Why not make it easy.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

If the original poster is in fact an average person... We as a nation and world are in trouble


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Original Poster is from Canada.
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> ...


Changed in the dictionary in 1961. "Buses" is equally correct now.


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Average American Crybaby.


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> He shouldn't be driving then and music is rarely a sleep suppressant. Biting your lip, drinking water, and actively thinking about something works much better in making the driver alert and supress sleeping urges.


I have bad news for you then. With that logic, many, if not the majority of drivers that have to work ridiculously long hours to make ridiculously low amounts of money shouldn't be driving. Who says he/she wasn't doing all of your suggestions in addition to the music? Also, certain music helps me stay alert, and I am not sure where you came up with the conclusion that it rarely works (maybe because it might not work for you). I doubt even a sleep specialist could make a blanket statement like that about the effects of music on all people/drivers.

I'm not even sure what the dilemma is here. It is "fair" for you to ask the driver nicely to turn the music down, but it is also "fair" for the driver to refuse. Since it seems you frequently use rideshares and would like them to be like mobile hotel rooms for you on your home, but you don't want to encounter this "issue," why haven't you already invested in some ear plugs or *Soundproof Earmuffs For Sleeping, *which are actually pretty inexpensive? Even a pair of headphones so you can listen to your own choice of music would be good.

Remember that just because it's the end of the day for you and you'd like to get some rest doesn't mean the driver has to act as though that's their situation or issue - you are likely just one ride of many they will give at any given time.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> Like everyone, after a long day, you just want to wind down, relax and catch some shut eyes. Doing so during fairly long uber rides allows me to get some rest but it's sometimes difficult to get some good quality sleep when in the middle of your nap, the driver starts playing some cursing rapping 'music'.
> 
> Is it fair to ask the driver to turn off the music while you nap until you reach destination? To avoid this, maybe I should request to put on some relaxing sleeping music or white noise next time so driver wont have chance to play some poor taste music...


Stop making shit up


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

merryon2nd said:


> I think people tend to forget. That they are one time recipients of a ride. In someone else's property.
> Ask me nice or pay me a 10. But don't you bloody DARE TELL me what to do with the crap I pay for.


Seriously? Pax is the customer. Think customer service! Customer first! Key to success.



Boca Ratman said:


> I'm not a God damn bed and breakfast. Your job is to entertain me while I drive you to your location. If you cannot do this to my satisfaction, I am left to my own devices to entertain myself and I will.
> 
> deal with it.


Customer service is the name of the game. And a huge piece of Uber's successful business model!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

When F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* want to start paying the drivers current rates instead of 1979 rates, we can discuss customer _soivice_. Until that day comes, I do only the bare minimum to avoid the De-Activation Station.

If I am driving Uber Taxi that day, the customer gets a little more from me. He is paying something close to current rates. If I am driving UberX/Lyft that day, they get the bare minimum for which F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* pay me. Now, if the customer wants to come across with something to make things worth my trouble, we can discuss it. Profit is my motivator; what is in it for ME? ......and no, the 1979 pay rates that F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* render _ain't_ "what is in it for me".


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Like everyone, after a long day, you just want to wind down, relax and catch some shut eyes. Doing so during fairly long uber rides allows me to get some rest but it's sometimes difficult to get some good quality sleep when in the middle of your nap, the driver starts playing some cursing rapping 'music'.
> Is it fair to ask the driver to turn off the music while you nap until you reach destination? To avoid this, maybe I should request to put on some relaxing sleeping music or white noise next time so driver wont have chance to play some poor taste music...


Don't waste your time asking a hole driver any favors... Edit your destination to the nearest street corner, 1* him and request another ride.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Like everyone, after a long day, you just want to wind down, relax and catch some shut eyes. Doing so during fairly long uber rides allows me to get some rest but it's sometimes difficult to get some good quality sleep when in the middle of your nap, the driver starts playing some cursing rapping 'music'.
> 
> Is it fair to ask the driver to turn off the music while you nap until you reach destination? To avoid this, maybe I should request to put on some relaxing sleeping music or white noise next time so driver wont have chance to play some poor taste music...


or you could buy a pair of noise cancelling head phones. when I see a pax with eyes closed i automatically turn down my music, radio, etc. it's called "consideration." but you must keep in mind the majority of people running around the country today have never been taught "consideration." And maybe you should rein in your expectations of what a ride share is - as in, it's a transportation service not your bedroom.



Slim Pete said:


> If the driver cannot even glance at the passenger and notice he's trying to nap, before starting to play the music, the driver deserves a one star.


Don't be so quick on that "knock a driver down" response. Sure, I call it "consideration" to be mindful of your pax comfort, but really a car is not a bed and getting a cheap ride is not a hotel room on wheels.


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

hanging in there said:


> Actually, I take that back. Keep doing what you're doing. It's drivers with this kind of attitude that help to drive riders towards Black and Black SUV. That way they can get a professional driver who has at least some clue as to what customer service is all about.


Lol..."drive riders towards Black and Black SUV." Everyone would take that anyway if they could; no need for a bad rideshare experience to be swayed to do that. By all means, change to taking those service only - there are millions to replace you.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

dens said:


> Don't waste your time asking a hole driver any favors... Edit your destination to the nearest street corner, 1* him and request another ride.


That's cool
Drivers like me 1* every pax hole that doesn't tip in cash.... Please come to Indianapolis


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> That's cool
> Drivers like me 1* every pax hole that doesn't tip in cash.... Please come to Indianapolis


Let's please start respecting customers and stop using deragatory language towards them.

They make this lucrative opportunity possible!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Let's please start respecting customers and stop using deragatory language towards them.
> 
> They make this lucrative opportunity possible!


I'm speechless


----------



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

never hurts to ask :smiles:

I leave the radio off unless the customer wants music, and then I offer the aux port so they can pick their own (avoids me having to play dj while driving and dealing with the usual customer interrogation)


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

dens said:


> Don't waste your time asking a hole driver any favors... Edit your destination to the nearest street corner, 1* him and request another ride.


It never gets less funny to me how passengers think their ratings are the driving force of rideshare and will dictate how drivers will act. If every rider gave all 1* to every driver from here on out, you better believe the rideshare companies would still have droves of drivers on the road. I have had riders start talking to me about ratings, possibly thinking it'll make me nervous or kiss their butts, and they always look or act shocked when I tell them I give no effs about ratings because they don't feed me or pay my rent. See, one of the problems with overflooding markets with independent contractor gigs that actually helps drivers (I know - seems counterintuitive) is that if I'm ever deactivated by a rideshare company, there are so many other similar IC gigs I can replace it with. I've signed up for several and have never done some, but they're there if I need them, and sometimes I switch it up to break the monotony; works out to about the same money for me. But I do relish in how the rating system gives some passengers a false sense of authority, like the Yelp reviewer who believes they're official food critics or connoisseurs. BTW, I heard Yelp's going out of business; I don't know how true it is but I wouldn't be surprised because of the way people abused that system like they abuse rideshare and its rating systems.



Juggalo9er said:


> That's cool
> Drivers like me 1* every pax hole that doesn't tip in cash.... Please come to Indianapolis


Exactly. People are using their rideshare ratings as some kind of status symbol now. Hilarious!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

IGotDrive said:


> It never gets less funny to me how passengers think their ratings are the driving force of rideshare and will dictate how drivers will act. If every rider gave all 1* to every driver from here on out, you better believe the rideshare companies would still have droves of drivers on the road. I have had riders start talking to me about ratings, possibly thinking it'll make me nervous or kiss their butts, and they always look or act shocked when I tell them I give no effs about ratings because they don't feed me or pay my rent. See, one of the problems with overflooding markets with independent contractor gigs that actually helps drivers (I know - seems counterintuitive) is that if I'm ever deactivated by a rideshare company, there are so many other similar IC gigs I can replace it with. I've signed up for several and have never done some, but they're there if I need them, and sometimes I switch it up to break the monotony; works out to about the same money for me. But I do relish in how the rating system gives some passengers a false sense of authority, like the Yelp reviewer who believes they're official food critics or connoisseurs. BTW, I heard Yelp's going out of business; I don't know how true it is but I wouldn't be surprised because of the way people abused that system like they abuse rideshare and its rating systems.
> 
> Exactly. People are using their rideshare ratings as some kind of status symbol now. Hilarious!


I cashed in my five star ratings, it was almost enough for a soda


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> They make this lucrative opportunity possible!


That was sarcasm, right?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

IGotDrive said:


> That was sarcasm, right?


I didn't believe sarcasm is allowed on this forum


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> I cashed in my five star ratings, it was almost enough for a soda


You got a really good exchange rate! all I got was an empty Yoo-hoo bottle



MiamiKid said:


> Let's please start respecting customers and stop using deragatory language towards them.
> 
> They make this lucrative opportunity possible!


You're making Miami look bad!

That's no easy task!


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Like everyone, after a long day, you just want to wind down, relax and catch some shut eyes. Doing so during fairly long uber rides allows me to get some rest but it's sometimes difficult to get some good quality sleep when in the middle of your nap, the driver starts playing some cursing rapping 'music'.
> 
> Is it fair to ask the driver to turn off the music while you nap until you reach destination? To avoid this, maybe I should request to put on some relaxing sleeping music or white noise next time so driver wont have chance to play some poor taste music...


ear plugs.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

IGotDrive said:


> That was sarcasm, right?


Not at all.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I play music softly. I have never had anyone ask me to turn it down or off. I have been asked to turn it up - and I will, but to my own taste. As the driver, I am the most important person in the car. If it’s a long ride and the pax wants to sleep, they can do that with soft music. I’m not driving down the AC expressway with white noise playing to help the pax sleep. That’s insane. The AC expressway has signs posted to “stay awake, stay alert”. As the driver, I am the most important person in the car. Safety is first. I’m not playing something that will put me to sleep, and I’m not playing it so loud that I can’t hear what’s gaining on around me. It’s comon sense. I don’t care WHAT NY law is. Lock me up. At least I’ll still be alive.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> You got a really good exchange rate! all I got was an empty Yoo-hoo bottle
> 
> 
> You're making Miami look bad!
> ...


That's a multi purpose you hoo bottle.... Portable urine receptacle


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> As the driver, I am the most important person in the car.


Some people don't get that, talking about customer service rather than safety. In my life and in my vehicle, strangers/rideshare passengers are not my priority whether you like it or not and want to cry about customer service. You are not my clients, you are Uber's or Lyft's clients, and I am not an employee or subagent of Uber of Lyft, I am a contractor sharing MY asset, time, and energy in exchange for money. The customer is always right nonsense would be for my business (I don't care what anyone says, rideshare is not a business for most, nor are most of us recognized as business owners or entities by the the government, just self-employed). I have no problem dropping problematic riders off on the side of the road or the nearest precinct when they give me trouble, and the last thing I worry about is how they'll rate me. I have several cams in my ride, and will go after any jerk who makes a fraudulent claim against me that could hurt me (lawyers in my immediate family = free representation); forget driving for Uber/Lyft if they deactivate me - I'm going after you and your libel, then you can figure out how much U/L cares about you. But while I'm driving, I'm thinking about my safety first, then strangers'/riders' safety. I'm not a bodyguard or indentured servant putting strangers' needs before mine for peanuts. Anyone who thinks it should be different is nuts - I value myself more than some random who needs a ride in vehicle. Just stop using rideshares if you don't like it, because it's not going to change AND stay affordable for you.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

In Texas if a guy asks you to do anything with the radio in your car, you're legally obligated to shoot them. It's our "Stand your Sound" law.....


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

IGotDrive said:


> Some people don't get that, talking about customer service rather than safety. In my life and in my vehicle, strangers/rideshare passengers are not my priority whether you like it or not and want to cry about customer service. You are not my clients, you are Uber's or Lyft's clients, and I am not an employee or subagent of Uber of Lyft, I am a contractor sharing MY asset, time, and energy in exchange for money. The customer is always right nonsense would be for my business (I don't care what anyone says, rideshare is not a business for most, nor are most of us recognized as business owners or entities by the the government, just self-employed). I have no problem dropping problematic riders off on the side of the road or the nearest precinct when they give me trouble, and the last thing I worry about is how they'll rate me. I have several cams in my ride, and will go after any jerk who makes a fraudulent claim against me that could hurt me (lawyers in my immediate family = free representation); forget driving for Uber/Lyft if they deactivate me - I'm going after you and your libel, then you can figure out how much U/L cares about you. But while I'm driving, I'm thinking about my safety first, then strangers'/riders' safety. I'm not a bodyguard or indentured servant putting strangers' needs before mine for peanuts. Anyone who thinks it should be different is nuts - I value myself more than some random who needs a ride in vehicle. Just stop using rideshares if you don't like it, because it's not going to change AND stay affordable for you.


Your siblings (presumption) became a lawyer, you became a Uber Driver :O

It's nice to get free legal representation but it's not actually free , he's absorbing the cost btw.


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Your siblings (presumption) became a lawyer, you became a Uber Driver :O
> 
> It's nice to get free legal representation but it's not actually free , he's absorbing the cost btw.


Please stop. You're the non-driver trolling the site for drivers.

And please don't try to teach me economics concepts that you assumed I don't know. That's already why you have a complex that makes you think you're superior to people who you need to drive you around in their vehicles.

And by the way, you know nothing about me or my education or "Uber Driver" situation. I aced graduate-level economics at a great, nationally-accredited university and while I'm doing Uber as I finish my graduate education and pursue my lucrative goals, you're some Uber Driver stalker that doesn't know how to use headphones.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

IGotDrive said:


> Please stop. You're the non-driver trolling the site for drivers.
> 
> And please don't try to teach me economics concepts that you assumed I don't know. That's already why you have a complex that makes you think you're superior to people who you need to drive you around in their vehicles.
> 
> And by the way, you know nothing about me or my education or "Uber Driver" situation. I aced graduate-level economics at a great, nationally-accredited while you're some Uber Driver stalker that doesn't know how to use headphones.


Don't slander me like that, i treat people with the proper respect. Certainly with more respect than you have shown at least.

With your "aced graduate-level economics at a great, nationally-accredited" , you certainly would understand that you are paid fairly according to market forces so why so bitter against passengers?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Like everyone, after a long day, you just want to wind down, relax and catch some shut eyes. Doing so during fairly long uber rides allows me to get some rest but it's sometimes difficult to get some good quality sleep when in the middle of your nap, the driver starts playing some cursing rapping 'music'.
> 
> Is it fair to ask the driver to turn off the music while you nap until you reach destination? To avoid this, maybe I should request to put on some relaxing sleeping music or white noise next time so driver wont have chance to play some poor taste music...


It might be too much to ask. The driver may need to keep the music one to stay awake himself. You may "need" to sleep but the driver definitely needs to stay awake.

In addition, some drivers may have their own protocols. A brother cab driver of mine back in the day, James Brown, has a whole musical protocol.

James Brown wasn't his real name, he was a black guy with highly processed hair, and that's how he got his pet name. Anyhow, James liked to play Barry White tapes and burn incense in his cab, to get the lady passengers in the mood. He said it worked , I'll take his word for it. You don't want to upset your driver's standard mode of operation.


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Don't slander me like that, i treat people with the proper respect. Certainly with more respect than you have shown at least.
> 
> With your "aced graduate-level economics at a great, nationally-accredited" , you certainly would understand that you are paid fairly according to market forces so why so bitter against passengers?


YOU said this: "Your siblings (presumption) became a lawyer, you became a Uber Driver :O"; That's not slander - be accountable and own what you said and how you said it. And stop presuming (siblings, he) - immediate family is more than siblings, women can also be attorneys, and I said lawyers (plural).

And since you're an economist, you would understand how regulation works in economics (and that there is rarely any truly "free markets" in existence in present day for these "market forces" you referenced), and why a newly, highly unregulated industry like rideshare can be negatively disruptive and not work with "market forces." Do you even understand how market forces work in real-world situations, especially when there are competition, substitutes, and un-level playing fields? You have no idea what you're talking about so please don't talk about fair pay and market forces - this is obviously not your arena.

Just get some headphones or ear plugs and stop coming off as a jerk looking for attention and a reason to complain. Or take the bus and sleep. You can be tired, but your driver can't be tired and try to keep himself/herself awake? The world does not revolve around you.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Don't slander me like that, i treat people with the proper respect. Certainly with more respect than you have shown at least.
> 
> With your "aced graduate-level economics at a great, nationally-accredited" , you certainly would understand that you are paid fairly according to market forces so why so bitter against passengers?


 Not a single person you are speaking to is bitter! The fact of the matter is that entitled people such as the original poster in this thread annoy people. If you didn't complain about the music it would have been the car, amenities, cleanliness, or something else from a never ending list.
Before you assert yourself as the most intelligent individual in the forum, I would take a long and hard look around....


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Rosalita said:


> or you could buy a pair of noise cancelling head phones.....


Do you even know how noise cancelling headphones work? They cancel out sounds at a steady decibel levels, also known as white noise ...like the drone of an aircraft for instance, or an air conditioner.

They do nothing to cancel out sounds at dynamic levels like music or conversations. In fact if you use noise cancelling headphones, it will make the music sound even louder.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> Not a single person you are speaking to is bitter! The fact of the matter is that entitled people such as the original poster in this thread annoy people. If you didn't complain about the music it would have been the car, amenities, cleanliness, or something else from a never ending list.
> Before you assert yourself as the most intelligent individual in the forum, I would take a long and hard look around....


If the OP wants to hire a discount form of transportation, that's certainly his prerogative.

But they have to be a little bit more accepting and flexible.

If I go out to visit Las Vegas, and I stay at Motel 6, I don't expect the same kind of attention than if I booked a room at the Trump International. If I dine at Ruth's Chris, I expect more amenities than at the Taco Freaking Bell.

Similarly, expecting limo service at Uber Pool prices just isn't realistic. If you make it from where you are to where you want to be in one piece , that's all you can expect.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> If the OP wants to hire a discount form of transportation, that's certainly his prerogative.
> 
> But they have to be a little bit more accepting and flexible.
> 
> ...


What about wanting limo service but getting white Castle service


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Conducting yourself with common decency is now considered a luxury limbo service here LOL


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Conducting yourself with common decency is now considered a luxury limbo service here LOL


You are not commenting decency, you're expecting everyone in the service industry to bend to your will.... The only seeing it as just standard decency is you


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Conducting yourself with common decency is now considered a luxury limbo service here LOL


What do you consider "common decency"? This is Ride Sharing, someone is graciously allowing you to share their ride. Bossing them around really isn't that appropriate for a passenger, and catering to your whims isn't "common decency".


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

I_Like_Spam said:


> What do you consider "common decency"? This is Ride Sharing, someone is graciously allowing you to share their ride. Bossing them around really isn't that appropriate for a passenger, and catering to your whims isn't "common decency".


That's like saying when your roommate tells you not to host party at 3am is bossing you around when he is 'graciously sharing the room' with you under paid conditions. There is a thing call common sense, I'm sure you wouldn't like it when someone interrupts your sleep needlessly either out of malicious or inept social awareness.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I go radically the other way. I have Alexa in my car and advertise it to my passengers. It does great things for ratings and tips, and in between rides Alexa plays my audiobooks.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> That's like saying when your roommate tells you not to host party at 3am is bossing you around when he is 'graciously sharing the room' with you under paid conditions. There is a thing call common sense, I'm sure you wouldn't like it when someone interrupts your sleep needlessly either out of malicious or inept social awareness.


You are on private property, and the driver is the captain of the ship. If they want to burn incense and play Barry White, you just have to deal with it or find a different ride. The fact that you are contributing financially to part of the costs is neither here nor there.

When I drove a taxi, we were legally a "public utility" , but we still commandeered the vehicle. In ride sharing the passenger has less say.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

IGotDrive said:


> YOU said this: "Your siblings (presumption) became a lawyer, you became a Uber Driver :O"; That's not slander - be accountable and own what you said and how you said it. And stop presuming (siblings, he) - immediate family is more than siblings, women can also be attorneys, and I said lawyers (plural).
> 
> And since you're an economist, you would understand how regulation works in economics (and that there is rarely any truly "free markets" in existence in present day for these "market forces" you referenced), and why a newly, highly unregulated industry like rideshare can be negatively disruptive and not work with "market forces." Do you even understand how market forces work in real-world situations, especially when there are competition, substitutes, and un-level playing fields? You have no idea what you're talking about so please don't talk about fair pay and market forces - this is obviously not your arena.
> 
> Just get some headphones or ear plugs and stop coming off as a jerk looking for attention and a reason to complain. Or take the bus and sleep. You can be tired, but your driver can't be tired and try to keep himself/herself awake? The world does not revolve around you.


Woah, cool those nuggets, when did I imply sexism in my assumption? Sibling can be of both sex. It may not be your sibling hence it was in bracket as assumption. Also not sure restating a fact you yourself proclaim is slander but ok.

Just because your at the end of the short stick of how market economic works doesn't mean its working as intended. Your rate is determine by the labour market. Abundance of supply but not enough demand leads to your current rate.

Earplugs rarely helps eliminate the noise completely and uncomfortable to wear. Why do that when it can be easily avoided.

If your roommate plays loud music at 3am, you wouldn't happy either.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

In my own cab, I never played music. Always the cab radio, always had the driver's window open, I was out on the road to make money and needed to pay attention.



AveragePerson said:


> If your roommate plays loud music at 3am, you wouldn't happy either.


Maybe not, but if its his room, it would be "tough doodoo".


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Let's please start respecting customers and stop using deragatory language towards them. They make this lucrative opportunity possible!





Juggalo9er said:


> I'm speechless


The only thing at which I am speechless is that these Ubershills shill for free. If someone wants me to shill, he has to pay me.



Juggalo9er said:


> I cashed in my five star ratings, it was almost enough for a soda


I once sent the bank a bunch of stars and badges. The bank threatened foreclosure. I had to send a cheque.



ZenUber said:


> I play music softly.


If the passenger complains about the music, I play something like this full blast.








AveragePerson said:


> i treat people with the proper respect









I_Like_Spam said:


> Similarly, expecting limo service at Uber Pool prices just isn't realistic


Original Poster has given ample demonstration that this is precisely what he expects.



Juggalo9er said:


> you're expecting everyone in the service industry to bend to your will...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



I_Like_Spam said:


> Bossing them around really isn't that appropriate for a passenger, and catering to your whims isn't "common decency".


You will never convince Original Troll-ER-uh-*POSTER* of this.



AveragePerson said:


> Your rate is determine by the labour market.


That is *FALSE*. Our "rate" is determined by the TNCs in collusion with each other.



AveragePerson said:


> Why do that when it can be easily avoided.


The way to avoid it is something that you refuse to see: PAY for it. Perhaps In God We Trust, All Others Pay Cash (or American Express, where accepted) does not apply in Canada, but it does in the Good Ol' U.S. of A. You want it your way, Jack, pay for it.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> That's like saying when your roommate tells you not to host party at 3am is bossing you around when he is 'graciously sharing the room' with you under paid conditions. There is a thing call common sense, I'm sure you wouldn't like it when someone interrupts your sleep needlessly either out of malicious or inept social awareness.


You have a vested interest in the residency in this case. While you are in someone else's car you have no vested interest in that vehicle! I'm sure however that someone of your highly intellectual nature understands this!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SuzeCB said:


> Changed in the dictionary in 1961. "Buses" is equally correct now.


"Equally correct?"
Either something is correct or it's not. Do you mean "also"?


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

You don't like my Little Al and the Polkamatics CD you can get out and walk.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> "Equally correct?"
> Either something is correct or it's not. Do you mean "also"?


In language, actually, something can be correct but not quite catch the nuance. Think of "large" and "huge". Technically, they mean the same thing, but the nuance indicates "huge" is probably bigger.

If anything, the old "busses", at least with regard to public transportation, was incorrect right from the start, as the word "buss" is another word for "kiss" (although rarely used anymore).

The move to use "buses" is more precise.

The rules of language and language itself are constantly changing.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> In language, actually, something can be correct but not quite catch the nuance. Think of "large" and "huge". Technically, they mean the same thing, but the nuance indicates "huge" is probably bigger.
> 
> If anything, the old "busses", at least with regard to public transportation, was incorrect right from the start, as the word "buss" is another word for "kiss" (although rarely used anymore).
> 
> ...


I went to their house because I wanted to go over there?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> I went to their house because I wanted to go over there?


This was more about the spelling of the pluralization of the words, but yes, the words "bus" and "buss" have always been homonyms in the singular, and used to be homophones in the plural. Now they are homonyms in both forms. Thus, more correct and precise.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> If anything, the old "busses", at least with regard to public transportation, was incorrect right from the start


It was not incorrect. The "S" simply reduplicated upon the addition of a syllable.



SuzeCB said:


> "buss" is another word for "kiss" (although rarely used anymore)


The two words have different origins.

"Bus" is a shortened version of "omnibus". That form persisted into the 1960s, although by the 1930s, "bus" was more frequent. By the 1960s you found it more in legalese than anywhere else. "Omnibus" is the dative case plural of the Latin adjective _omnis_ (M/fF), _omne_ (N); "all". It translates as "for everyone". The bus was, indeed intended for everyone, especially in its horsey days (yes, they did have horsey busses, as they did horsey streetcars).

"Buss" is a corruption of the Latin _basiare_; "to kiss" (Fr. _baiser_, It. _basiare_; Sp; _beser--_the shift from first to second/third conjugation in the Spanish was unusual in common Latin; usually verbs shifted from other conjugations to the first, there were exceptions; this is one).
.



Juggalo9er said:


> I went to their house because I wanted to go over there?


Redundancy is a feature of lower forms of a language. Words tend to lose their force over time. If you will look at my reply to @SuzeCB _supra_, you will see the word "reduplicate". As the word is used, it is redundant; "duplicate" would suffice. Some of the Latin languages use double negatives such as French "_ne.............pas_", "_ne............................jamais_" or Italian "_non..............................mai_".

Spoken and common language is also lazy. This explains why Québec and Cajun French dispense with the double negatives It also explains why we no longer say:

Fæder ure þu þe eart on heofonum;

Si þin nama gehalgod

to becume þin rice

gewurþe ðin willa

on eorðan swa swa on heofonum.

urne gedæghwamlican hlaf syle us todæg

and forgyf us ure gyltas

swa swa we forgyfað urum gyltendum

and ne gelæd þu us on costnunge

ac alys us of yfele soþlice

Instead, we say:

Our Father in heaven,

hallowed be your name,

your kingdom come,

your will be done,

on earth as in heaven.

Give us today our daily bread.

Forgive us our sins

as we forgive those who sin against us.

Save us from the time of trial

and deliver us from evil.

The last is a 1988 Episcopal version. Those of you familiar with the Late Middle English version that we still say in church already know what it is. Even there, you can see how language became lazy and dropped unstressed syllables.


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> Like everyone, after a long day, you just want to wind down, relax and catch some shut eyes. Doing so during fairly long uber rides allows me to get some rest but it's sometimes difficult to get some good quality sleep when in the middle of your nap, the driver starts playing some cursing rapping 'music'.
> 
> Is it fair to ask the driver to turn off the music while you nap until you reach destination? To avoid this, maybe I should request to put on some relaxing sleeping music or white noise next time so driver wont have chance to play some poor taste music...


You can ask but im not sure you want someone youve neevr met driving you a long distance with nothign to keep them sharp like conversation or some music. Personally I never sleep in an uber. ive never understood how my passengers are fine with takign a nap while being driven on the highway by a person theyve never met.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Well, ya know, "public ownership of the means of production" has, like, kind of a lot of, ya know, like, confusing _big words_ and stuff . . .


Hooked on phonics.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

UberwithDan said:


> You can ask but im not sure you want someone youve neevr met driving you a long distance with nothign to keep them sharp like conversation or some music. Personally I never sleep in an uber. ive never understood how my passengers are fine with takign a nap while being driven on the highway by a person theyve never met.


Its fine because it's low risk with all the safety feature built in. Everything is logged by Uber. Uber drivers are usually better skilled at driving than most because it's the skill they hone while driving about, for the full timers especially.

I'm safer in a uber than I would be if driving solo


----------



## MetroAtlUber-life (Dec 12, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Like everyone, after a long day, you just want to wind down, relax and catch some shut eyes. Doing so during fairly long uber rides allows me to get some rest but it's sometimes difficult to get some good quality sleep when in the middle of your nap, the driver starts playing some cursing rapping 'music'.
> 
> Is it fair to ask the driver to turn off the music while you nap until you reach destination? To avoid this, maybe I should request to put on some relaxing sleeping music or white noise next time so driver wont have chance to play some poor taste music...


Buy some headphones.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

njn said:


> It's law that the pax has control over the radio in NYC. Everywhere else driver's choice.


Pax has legal control over radio? As much as I'd love it when, using Uber as rider, that's an example of serious Liberal Democrat overreach!

Just my two cents. Not to be political.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

bonum exactoris said:


> U have a criminally low threshold of Tolerance
> How do u react when a passenger vomits ??


Did they arrest this guy in the middle of getting his hair cut? Hope so! ?


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Woah, cool those nuggets, when did I imply sexism in my assumption? Sibling can be of both sex. It may not be your sibling hence it was in bracket as assumption. Also not sure restating a fact you yourself proclaim is slander but ok.
> 
> Just because your at the end of the short stick of how market economic works doesn't mean its working as intended. Your rate is determine by the labour market. Abundance of supply but not enough demand leads to your current rate.
> 
> ...


Now you're just making stuff up...you're even trying to make up economics principles using basic supply and demand when you don't understand what else is involved with US labor markets (some jobs always have a high number of employees and ICs (considering or not considering the fact that rideshares shouldn't even qualify as ICs) or applicants to those positions with low costs of entry, but their pay rates don't drop or fluctuate much - why is that? - again, you do not know how economic markets (was that what you were trying to say?) work), and you're barely writing comprehensibly.

Then you're trying to lie about things you said that are in this discussion in black and white. I can't stand liars and I'm not dealing with your narcissism either. You're either a sociopath or have BPD; either way, don't expect any more responses from me to you.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

IGotDrive said:


> Now you're just making stuff up...


THINK: bridges and fish...........................


----------



## Kpeter3511 (Mar 25, 2019)

Riders don’t want to hear your terrible music. I have the driver turn music off and I put headphones on. I don’t care if you turn it down I said turn it off so I except that. Turn it off or receive a detailed compliant.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> You are on private property, and the driver is the captain of the ship. If they want to burn incense and play Barry White, you just have to deal with it or find a different ride. The fact that you are contributing financially to part of the costs is neither here nor there.
> 
> When I drove a taxi, we were legally a "public utility" , but we still commandeered the vehicle. In ride sharing the passenger has less say.


Wrong. According to Uber's guidelines the passenger does have a say. And is, also, the reason Uber investigates every complaint.

Have been a driver 4 years. Also, utilize the platform as a rider. The more I read this thread, the more I side with, both, Uber and the passenger. In fact, 80%+ with what I see here.

When I have a driver, with a "taxi" attitude, one ☆ & zero tip. And sometimes, a write up as well. In fact, even knowing the driver's a former taxi operator could trigger a down rating.

My two cents.



Kpeter3511 said:


> Riders don't want to hear your terrible music. I have the driver turn music off and I put headphones on. I don't care if you turn it down I said turn it off so I except that. Turn it off or receive a detailed compliant.


Totally agree!


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

bonum exactoris said:


> U have a criminally low threshold of Tolerance
> How do u react when a passenger vomits ??


I hate this beard fashion.


----------

